# I'm impressed with the 5Dsr



## wockawocka (Jul 16, 2015)

I got it today, will be playing with it in earnest of the next few weeks at weddings and will report back, but for now here is an ISO100 shot for you.


----------



## wockawocka (Jul 16, 2015)

+4 exposure, Third image +100 shadows too.
No noise reduction or sharpening.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 16, 2015)

Yupp, that pretty much confirms my own findings. This is a lot more potent than I thought it would be, based on the initial information we got. Looking forward to see more images from you wockawocka!


----------



## cerealito (Jul 16, 2015)

wow, impressive


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2015)

Excellent results 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 16, 2015)

WOW! My 5DS arrives today. 8) Most of my print orders are in the 18-30 inch category with several at 5 feet and had some at 8 feet. After cropping aviation photos, the 7D and 5D III are a challenge to correctly process for massive enlargements. Landscapes rarely need cropping but still require a lot of TLC for those big prints.
Shadow detail is very important, so this is looking better every day. 
It will be interesting to see how well my current L lenses perform. I think I'll try the 300/2.8 first.
*And one nice thing- all my grips and batteries are compatible!!!


----------



## zim (Jul 16, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> WOW! My 5DS arrives today. 8) Most of my print orders are in the 18-30 inch category with several at 5 feet and had some at 8 feet. After cropping aviation photos, the 7D and 5D III are a challenge to correctly process for massive enlargements. Landscapes rarely need cropping but still require a lot of TLC for those big prints.
> Shadow detail is very important, so this is looking better every day.
> It will be interesting to see how well my current L lenses perform. I think I'll try the 300/2.8 first.
> *And one nice thing- all my grips and batteries are compatible!!!



Given the detail, cleanness and clarity of the air shots you post already those pilots better make sure they clip their nose hair when you start using that cam! ;D

Edit: I'm curious why not the SR?


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2015)

zim said:


> Given the detail, cleanness and clarity of the air shots you post already those pilots better make sure they clip their nose hair when you start using that cam! ;D



;D ;D ;D


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 17, 2015)

zim said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! My 5DS arrives today. 8) Most of my print orders are in the 18-30 inch category with several at 5 feet and had some at 8 feet. After cropping aviation photos, the 7D and 5D III are a challenge to correctly process for massive enlargements. Landscapes rarely need cropping but still require a lot of TLC for those big prints.
> ...



LOL! When shooting the biker babes, I may have moire issues if they wear clothes.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jul 17, 2015)

Wao, awesome results recovering details from shadows. Enjoy and congrats


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 17, 2015)

Here's my first photo at 1 am. Needless to say, not idea outdoor lighting. But... wow!
Lens was my old 24-105L at f11, so not cutting edge.



5DS test 1 camera display © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

Screen shot all the in LR6 zoom magnification. It defined the periods in U.S.A. That's pretty good. 



5DS testing Camera display zoomed © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## zim (Jul 17, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...



Waahaay!! The simplest solutions are often the best!


----------



## wockawocka (Jul 17, 2015)

ISO100 - one of these images is 3 stops under exposed and +3 exposure in Lightroom.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 18, 2015)

OK- first daylight test. I found this retro McDonald's in Lodi, California.
Handheld 1/200th, ISO 100, Canon 24-105L(old version 1) 
The screen shot is telling. I think I like this new body.



Canon 5DS test 2 McDonalds in Lodi, CA. © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Canon 5DS test 2 LR6 crop McDonald&#x27;s in Lodi, CA. © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## tolusina (Jul 18, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> OK- first daylight test. I found this retro McDonald's in Lodi, California.
> Handheld 1/200th, ISO 100, Canon 24-105L(old version 1)
> The screen shot is telling. I think I like this new body.
> 
> ...


Kieth;
Your work almost always amazes me, here's another example.
You've found a mundane McD, sure it's retro but it's still McD, including power lines, you've composed and captured a brightly colored scene, perfectly exposed, leading lines from the power lines, the driveway, the roof line, the shrub line. Flowers just out of the shade of the off camera tree, even the SUV mostly blocked by shrubbery and not blocking the drive thru. I think it's a marvelous photo.
Grass is too green for CA right now, that's on McD.
If you think there's sarcasm there, you're wrong, I really like it.

Something tells me the 5Dsr was intended just for you and others with similar skill sets and artistic vision. 

Ron


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 18, 2015)

tolusina said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > OK- first daylight test. I found this retro McDonald's in Lodi, California.
> ...



LOL! Thanks  This frickin' thing is so good that you need to check backgrounds with binoculars before shooting. There is so much detail that the un-aided eye can't see it when scoping out the scene.
I have found that focus is super critical. What I could get away with on the 5D III is not good enough on the 5DS. I was getting frustrated shooting some birds later in the day. This is going to take some getting used to. My answer was a higher f stop to ensure critical focus. The 5DS mirror and shutter feel creamy smooth and very low noise from the mechanicals. 219 shots on a 16gb card was an eye opener. 
Any thing I noticed is that processing in LR6 is really good. The higher res really begs for a huge monitor. My 27" ASUS sRGB displays well but 40 inches would look sweet! Critical photo adjustments need to be done at more than 100% crop. 
Panoramas will be hard drive killers. I might have to invest in some $$$$$$ glass to get the best from this sensor. Still, the old L lenses are showing the best. I need to try the 300L 2.8 next.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 20, 2015)

Check out Alex Nail blog

www.alexnail.com


----------



## romanr74 (Jul 20, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...



Outch, that's terrible indeed...


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Jul 20, 2015)

I need to stop reading this or it's going to cost me a lot of money, and it will make my 5DIII jealous ha ha


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 20, 2015)

I think the "birders" will like the 5DS / 5DSR. Even though this was with the old 24-205L, not bad.
I got the 5DS for mostly landscape work, but I will experiment with many different subjects.



5DS test 3 Canada Goose detail shadow recovery arrows web © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Famateur (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah...Canon is *******. :

Seriously, though -- thanks for taking the time to post these fantastic examples, Keith. It's neat to see impressive results from thrilled early adopters, even if I won't be in the market for one of these for a few years yet...


----------



## Benhider (Jul 22, 2015)

nice


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow that looks great!


----------



## ecqns (Jul 23, 2015)

Can anyone post examples of extreme highlight recovery with the 5dsr?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 23, 2015)

Testing out that stronger tripod mount with a Tokina brick. One thing that impresses me is how darn quiet the 5DS is. Every time I press the shutter, it's like a whisper.



Canon 5DS &amp; Tokina16-28 FX AT-X PRO © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 24, 2015)

Finally got out to do some more serious shooting.
Put a Tokina 16-28 f2.8 on and experimented.



Building wagon wheels © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

Screen shot showing the detail in his shirt. The 5DS file will take a good cropping. Upper left is the full image thumbnail.



Canon 5DS building wagon wheels © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow, looks great, and great shot!

Please can people stop posting such great images of and from the 5DsR.. #want1


----------



## kbmelb (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm very happy and impressed with my 5Ds-R. I got it mostly for studio work where I control the DR on set but of course that isn't all I shoot. In the studio the detail lis ridiculous. It is beyond description. It's great when you are eliminated all ambient and shooting with strobes with super short durations. 

I've also shot in a service garage with bay doors open. The backs of the shop and under the hood areas were very dark but it seemed to natively pull detail from the shadows and retain it in the highlights. So when I pushed the shadows a little there was no issue at all. No noticeable noise and best of all NO BANDING!


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 29, 2015)

Chris,

just read your review. Canon Watch has it posted. Need to get CR to do the same. Excellent review!! Love my 5DSR too. Have been very pleased with ability to pull shadows even in my ISO 6400 shots. Color and contrast well maintained up that point and the noise is minimal by my account, particularly when compared to my 5D3.


----------



## wockawocka (Jul 29, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Chris,
> 
> just read your review. Canon Watch has it posted. Need to get CR to do the same. Excellent review!! Love my 5DSR too. Have been very pleased with ability to pull shadows even in my ISO 6400 shots. Color and contrast well maintained up that point and the noise is minimal by my account, particularly when compared to my 5D3.



So long as it doesn't crash the server!

Odd thing is it's just that fraction bit better that the 5D3 needed to be. I'm trying to sell my 5D3 now so I can get another.


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 29, 2015)

Really? Don't want to keep the 5D3 for regular use? 1DX is just too bulky for everyday. I have a 6D too and considering selling that one. Thinking I will sell the 5D3 and 6D when 5D4 comes out provided it yields an upgrade worthy opportunity.



wockawocka said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Chris,
> ...


----------



## wockawocka (Jul 29, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Really? Don't want to keep the 5D3 for regular use? 1DX is just too bulky for everyday. I have a 6D too and considering selling that one. Thinking I will sell the 5D3 and 6D when 5D4 comes out provided it yields an upgrade worthy opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regular use for me though is shooting at weddings. At the moment a wedding with 2000 shots means 1700 on the 5DSr and 300 on the 5D3 so I'd like to even that out. I keep reaching for the superior camera


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 30, 2015)

Muddy photo
5DS ISO 400



Amador County Fair 2015 Queen &amp; Court mud bath © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 27, 2015)

Canon 5DS - shooting airshows...
I took the 5DS to the Minden-Tahoe Airshow just as a test.
I also took the 5D III as a go-to if I wasn't getting good results.
I mounted the 100-400mm and started shooting. The only difference
was frame rate and buffering time compared to the 5D III.
This screen shot shows the detail. Considering this is with the 
100-400 at 400, not bad. 
If you like to shoot 60 frames of every pass, this camera is not for you.
If you concentrate on framing and light and shoot a short burst, the 5DS will work out.
I cropped the original photo about 10%. The upper left frame thumbnail 
is after the crop.



USAF Thunderbirds Diamond Minden-Tahoe 2015 Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Thunderbirds Diamond LR screenshot Minden-Tahoe 2015 2685 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Maiaibing (Sep 6, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Muddy photo
> 5DS ISO 400
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. 

I have to say that I often find that even when downsized you can see the impact of 50 mpix. in the fine detail of pictures. 

I can see from tests that this is actually true for downsized pictures when doing noise reduction. But I also think it shows here even if viewed at normal screen size. Pictures are simply sharper - even the "impossible" hand held pictures such as this.

Will have to do some tests to confirm that this is not just my own viewer bias. But so far I am really impressed with what I see.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 8, 2015)

It does look absolutely stellar. I would buy one but I'm really hoping the 5DMKIV is somewhere between with 28mp and 8fps that would be some camera.


----------

